
The New Microsoft Project - iamspoilt
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/microsoft-365/blog/2019/10/29/new-microsoft-project-rolls-out-worldwide/
======
siproprio
Looks like a tablet uwp app.

I bet you it doesn't feel good to use on a desktop with keyboard and mouse.

